#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  My Trip To Palawan

## natalie8

Hey everyone! I'm getting on starting a thread the day after I returned. No procrastination here. There is a bit of background to this story. Back in August or September, Emirates Airlines had a contest on Facebook regarding their new route to Clark, Philippines. They asked the question 'When will Emirates Airlines start flying to Clark?' You had three choices, so I looked it up and replied.

In October I was in Toronto with my friend and I got an email from someone at emirates, but it was really vague and I thought it was spam. TBH I had forgotten about the contest. After a few emails back and forth, the contact from Emirates told me that I was the winner. I was so pumped!

My letter said that I officially won on October 27th and I had to take the flight within three months of then, so January 27th. This worked out really well because I was hoping that I'd be able to go to Thailand when my mother and stepfather are there.

So, bonus, my flight to Bangkok was from Manila rather than Dubai, so it was far cheaper. I'll go more into that later. First up, Clark Airport and Manila.

So green. You really appreciate this when you live in the desert.



This was really interesting - a flying eye hospital. I saw these planes at Clark and at Manila airport.



I've NEVER seen an airport show such respect for passengers' luggage like this. I just had to take a shot.



One of their affordable transport options. I was on a bus from Clark to Manila and I got out in Makati near my hotel.



Natalia's Place

----------


## natalie8

Waiting for a taxi in Makati



The Manila version of Patpong. Sorry about the blurriness.



I was very impressed with Artina Suites. It was on a small side street off the main road and it was very quiet. The staff were superb, the room was really big and included free wi-fi and breakfast.







There was a Holy Bible on the bedside table which I took a picture of on my return.  ::chitown:: 





I asked at the front desk where I could go for Filipino food and it turned out that there was a really good place just down the road. This was my dinner. It's braised beef with potatoes, some veggies and cheese. It's French influenced and it was deelish!



There were quite a few Thai massage places and Thai restaurants. Again, this pic turned out blurry.

----------


## barrylad66

looking forward to the rest :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

I flew to Clark from Dubai on Jan 22nd leaving at 3:50 AM and I arrived at around 3:30 PM. I spent the night in Makati to be able to get my 10:10 AM flight to Puerto Princesa, Palawan.

This is in the morning at NAIA's domestic terminal. Notice how many people are wearing jackets? It was chilly.



This was where I had my first of many massages on this holiday. I thought this was great.



They had rollback prices too. I was a happy camper. I had the 30 minute back massage which included the hands and arms and the neck. It was acupressure and it really got those knots out.



I flew with Tigerair and my flight from Manila to Puerto Princesa was only 2,100 pesos. So I figured I'd spoil myself and get the reserved seating, insurance and priority boarding. So as I was waiting for the flight to be called, they called my name over the PA. I was the only one with this option so I was the first one on the plane.

----------


## natalie8

Bye bye Manila

----------


## natalie8

Such beautiful islands



Puerto Princesa Airport. Yup, that's the whole thing.



My accomodations for the night were right next door at Natua's Cabin. If you follow the road on the left where the blue truck is, that's it right there.





My lunch of honey chicken and an Americano. They had free wi-fi in the rooms and at the restaurant. I brought my Kindle Fire HD with me and it came in really handy.

----------


## natalie8

I took a nice walk after lunch to explore a bit. Another ad for Thai massage



It's pretty sleepy in this area





Thai and European food, and a Baptist church



At around 2:30 in the afternoon I took a city tour for 600 pesos. It was in a tricycle which is a motorcycle with a sidecar attached, almost like a tuk-tuk.

The first stop was a crocodile farm. I really wasn't interested, but I was pleasantly surprised at the conservation that they do. They rescue animals that are poached or taken as pets illegally. Oh, but they eat the crocodiles. 











A huge guy





Don't fall in!

----------


## natalie8

Lots of greenery



This guy was noisy











As if on cue, he came out and crashed on this tree

----------


## natalie8

Next stop Santa Monica Ranch

This horse just stood there motionless



They put up this sign past the horse



Gorgeous viewpoint with a couple more horses and a zip-line

----------


## natalie8

Next stop - Baker's Hill. It's called that because it has a bakery at the top.



Santa was still there

----------


## natalie8

Beautiful grounds again



They had resident canines and felines













These guys were noisy too

----------


## natalie8

Next stop - The City Baywalk

There were a few boats being held here for illegal fishing



It was breezy along the baywalk





The owners of Natua's cabin have adopted a few strays and this little male kitten is the latest addition to their family. He and his adoptive mother followed me back to my cabin, meowing away.





Chillin' at Nat's cabin

----------


## patsycat

Lovely, as usual!!

----------


## natalie8

I stayed only one night in Puerto Princesa. I had wanted to go to the underground river the next morning but it was closed due to the current being too strong. Major shame, but this means that I'll have to go back. I'm already making plans to return with hubby for my *cough* 50th birthday in three years and 6 weeks.

I took a van there and the ride took almost 5 hours, but there was some amazing scenery along the way. This is at a stop set up by the agriculture department. They prohibit movement of mangoes from one part of the island to another because of an insect pest.





Our lunch stop

----------


## natalie8

I stayed at the Casa Rosa and this was my view from the restaurant.



An old fort




This is Bruce partaking in his favourite pastime.

----------


## natalie8

Looking down from my cabin



Loved it!!!









My first time trying San Miguel and I like it.



Fresh tuna ceviche

----------


## November Rain

Looks lovely. Great thread, Nat. Gotta spread the love, so will get back to you with the greenage  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

I took a walk in the town, which is more like a village. This is on the road as you come down from Casa Rosa. It's a basketball court built by the mayor.



A nice play area for the school in the other side of the road.





I think every place in Asia should have signs like this!

----------


## natalie8

Thanks patsycat and NR. I can't green either of you.

Thanks for the greens to those who sent them.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Great stuff, I've only been to Manila.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent thread nat, Palawans about the only island im yet to get to, Love that fresh ceviche , or Kinilaw as the flips call it, Pretty amazing you won a flight to

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, BLD. I highly highly recommend it. I was inspired by this thread: https://teakdoor.com/philippine-forum...-paradise.html (Palawan by boat: 5 days of island paradise) and I had looked at Palawan and a couple of other places that are off the beaten path.

When I looked at that boat trip, it showed as being sold out all the way to the end of March. So I looked at Coron and Palawan, especially El Nido, but when I was looking for flights, it was December, after the typhoon and all flights to the other islands from Manila and Clark were cancelled.

I kept checking, then the flights to Puerto Princesa came up so I grabbed it right away. It's a bit of a long haul to go from PP to Taytay to El Nido by land and I couldn't get to Coron.

If you can do it by air that would be perfect because you could fly from Manila to Coron, then to El Nido, then to Puerto Princesa. My time there was so short but it gave me a good taste and I will definitely return.

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread Natalie. Always wanted to visit Palawan when I was in the P.I. but never made it. Very interesting thread for me since not likely to go there now ..............unless I win a trip .

----------


## natalie8

OK, so the next day I took their island hopping trip. There were five of us in total - a young Dutch couple, two French ladies and me. The first island is called Elephant Island.

We got to climb down into this small cave.



to see this





We walked around the island





Our boat



Moving on to Dinamayan Island

----------


## Boon Mee

Very nice, natalie.  Bet that was a sight for sore eyes after the desert of Dubai.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Just looks amazing ! I love the colour of the water.

----------


## natalie8

Arriving on Dinamayan with one of the resident dogs waiting to greet us



This puppy received loads of attention.



Our dining table

----------


## natalie8

> Very nice, natalie.  Bet that was a sight for sore eyes after the desert of Dubai.


It certainly was!! The air was so clean too.

----------


## natalie8

I couldn't resist.







At this end of the beach there were some strong waves.



The two islands are owned by Casa Rosa and Dinamayan is run by a great guy named Zalli and his family. He told us about a hill that you can climb up to get a great view. He took me and the Dutch couple. The two French ladies crashed out on the beach.

This is about halfway up. Zalli told us that whales and dolphins come into this area regularly.

----------


## natalie8

Stunning!





Leaving the island.  :Sad: 



Bye Zalli!!!!

----------


## natalie8

Taytay has its own version of the Hollywood sign



The fort to the left







Walking back to Casa Rosa

----------


## natalie8

The village church







I love the mayor's name and it looks like he's done a lot for the town.



An abandoned building



I was followed for a while by this puppy.



Landslide?





It's a steep climb back up.



I had company for dinner.



A perfect ending to a spectacular day.

----------


## grasshopper

Didnt get a visit from the Abu Sayyaf, Natalie?

----------


## natalie8

555, no, but I was very aware of the possibility.

BTW I stayed at the Pacific Breeze on my last night. I'll post pics and comments on it. It was great!

----------


## katie23

Very nice, natalie. Thanks for the pics. You look great!  :Smile:  I haven't been to Palawan, but went to Guimaras island, which was still unspoiled during that time, and has great beaches too! Also went island hopping from Guimaras. I'm glad that Palawan still has unspoiled beaches. Btw, the Abu Sayyaf aren't really thick in Palawan, they're in Mindanao.  I smiled when I saw a familiar sight in one of your pics... private joke...  I'm glad you enjoyed your visit. As for the San Mig, I don't like it - I prefer the light version. Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Two of my wife's brothers are fishermen in Palawan. Looks like a visit is due once school is out!

----------


## grasshopper

> Very nice, natalie. Thanks for the pics. You look great!  I haven't been to Palawan, but went to Guimaras island, which was still unspoiled during that time, and has great beaches too! Also went island hopping from Guimaras. I'm glad that Palawan still has unspoiled beaches. Btw, the Abu Sayyaf aren't really thick in Palawan, they're in Mindanao.  I smiled when I saw a familiar sight in one of your pics... private joke...  I'm glad you enjoyed your visit. As for the San Mig, I don't like it - I prefer the light version. Cheers!


True enough, Katie. But from what I heard when I was visiting a few years ago, they pop over from a neighbouring province/island (Sulu? Solo? Jolo?) and pick up a takeaway tourist or two for ransom purposes.

----------


## TonyBKK

Lovely travel report! Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## natalie8

Thanks everyone but I still have El Nido to post on. I'll have some time tomorrow night and on Thursday.

----------


## MissTraveller

Looks like you had a nice trip.. lovely pics.

I hope to do Cebu and surrounding islands at some point.

----------


## ossierob

Thanks for the excellent shots as they do bring back some wonderful times i had a few years ago when I was spending my holidays roaming around the islands of the P.I  Some of the islands I found were so laid back and casual.....just as I like it and I found treasures such as old wooden revolving restraunts.  I found travelling about in those 'bunka" boats (spelling??) a very refreshing break from work also...Arrrhhhh the memories..thanks again

----------


## natalie8

Thanks MT and OR. Revoloving restaurants, eh? That sounds 'interesting'.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Good morning. Nice view with breakfast.



The island hopping was listed at 3,500 pesos, but when I booked it, the lady told me it would be 1,500.  :Smile: 



I hired a tricycle driver recommended by Casa Rosa. If any of you go to Taytay send me a PM and I can give you his contact info. He was and is superb!

Stopping for Gaas



Our small tricycle



Nice Union Jack

----------


## natalie8

There were many nice places to stop and take in the scenery.

This was about 20 minutes up the road.



One of many bays

----------


## natalie8

Sit back and enjoy the ride  - without the bumps, potholes, construction / destruction and dust.  :bigbike:

----------


## natalie8

There were many kwai around, living peacefully, working, transporting people and things down the road. Funny thing, they all looked healthy. I never saw a sick one, 555.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Palawan is awesome.

Spent ten days there last October.

2 minutes from the airport to the guesthouse (Blue Lagoon - highly recommended).


We then did the cave tour (ok-ish), the head to Port Barton - 25 km dirt road to get to the village and guest houses. Awesome. Loved every second of it.

Palawan - I love you.

Would go back in a second.

(BTW - please keep Port Barton under the wraps - it is indeed paradise.)

----------


## natalie8

Back to our regularly scheduled pics

The kwai's farm



We're getting closer

----------


## natalie8



----------


## natalie8

> Palawan is awesome.
> 
> Spent ten days there last October.
> 
> 2 minutes from the airport to the guesthouse (Blue Lagoon - highly recommended).
> 
> 
> We then did the cave tour (ok-ish), the head to Port Barton - 25 km dirt road to get to the village and guest houses. Awesome. Loved every second of it.
> 
> ...


I saw the signs for Port Barton, but sadly no time for it. I'll keep it a secret, though, don't worry.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Arriving in the town





Jun, my driver up ahead, leading me to my lunch spot



Ahhhhhh, yes



Yum



I think I'll join you and go to sleep right here

----------


## natalie8

I took a walk along the beach. I had to get a shot of Habibi Restaurant and Shisha Bar.





Divers Below and laundry above

----------


## natalie8

In the town





Wanna buy a beach?

----------


## natalie8



----------


## natalie8

Palawan has karsts, the same as Krabi area



This place was cute. It had burgers...



...and vegetarian



We made a pit stop for a drink and an early dinner. My coconut was huge!

----------


## natalie8

I spotted this man and his dog paddling in.













So that's it for El Nido. My next pics will be of Manila and Angeles City, but tomorrow. Enjoy.

----------


## diverken

Great Photos. Does not seem to be really busy with tourists. looks good

----------


## Baas Babelaas

0f all  the islands Palawan really cool.

Chilled. Safe.

I rate it highly.

Then again, never been to other islands.

Recommendations?

----------


## Loombucket

Great thread Natalie and worth waiting for. A few more places to put on my bucket list. Thanks!

----------


## natalie8

> Great Photos. Does not seem to be really busy with tourists. looks good


It wasn't and that's what made it so great.

----------


## natalie8

> Great thread Natalie and worth waiting for. A few more places to put on my bucket list. Thanks!


Thanks, Loom. You should definitely go there!

----------


## crocman

Great thread, Natalie. One month on and I will be playing and diving in Bohol and the Visayas.

Bet you don't want to leave.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks crocman. I'm sure you'll have a great time.

----------


## November Rain

Beautiful, Nat  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

> 0f all the islands Palawan really cool.  Chilled. Safe.


It was very much both. Another thing I hadn't commented on was that not once did people try to rip me off. In fact, I was given a refund for the difference in my room rate at Natua's Cabin and the van drivers and tricycle drivers also gave me a reduced rate after talking to my tricycle drivers, and Jun gave me my ride to the bus and van terminal (at 4:30 AM) for free.

----------


## natalie8

^^ Thanks, NR. It really was.

----------


## bushwacker

Great pics and info Natalie.  Thanks for sharing.  I need a vacation as 6 years in LOS has become too routine.  Your thread has spared an interest.  Waiting with baited breath for the next installment of pics.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, BW. My next set is from Manila and Angeles City, so I was thinking of starting a separate thread for those, and not ruining this one, 555.

----------


## terry57

Nice thread Nat, looks good.

You have lovely toes by the way.   :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

orsome thread Nat!! 

 :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

The pics just got better and better Nat.  the revolving wooden restraunt I discovered was on one of the Puerta Galera Islands which have great WW2 diving sites as well as quiet beaches, rainforests with creeks etc.  I often travelled by myself and was invited along with a young Danish couple in the same appartments to go in a bunka boat around to another secluded bay where we were taken to the old wooden restraunt that revolved around a huge wooden shaft the whole time. It had a stairwell that circled the wooden shart to a tabled room near the top that had large open windows to sit by as it slowly chugged its way from sea views to rainforest.  It was a fantastic evening we shared....enchanting really....just another adventure on one of the islands of the Phils.....wish I still had pics to put on here but sadly.....that is another story ......Well done again NaT

----------


## natalie8

> Nice thread Nat, looks good.
> 
> You have lovely toes by the way.


Thanks, Terry. Do you have a foot fetish?  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, LC.

ossierob, thanks for the compliments. The revolving restaurants sound really amazing. I'll have to go check them out on my return. 

I think I'll only have a chance to post the rest of my pics on Monday.

----------


## wackyjacky

Great stuff Natalie. Reminds me that it's time to go back. Best place I've been in Asia !I want to spend some time at Coron & Kayangan Lake this time. Missed out because the seas were too rough & they cancelled the boat.

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, wacky. I think you should go back!

----------


## sabang

> how big is the Manila version of Patpong


You've basically got the Makati entertainment district, and EDSA Plaza. Sadly, old Ermita is long gone, although I understand it's had a bit of a rennaissance as a restaurant & (non-gogo) bar district.

Great stuff Nat- Palawan/ El Nido is my last great unfulfilled travel ambition in the Filipines.  :Smile:

----------


## siamsaunter

Great posts and really helpful as I am planning a trip there soon. Thanks!

----------


## porno frank

i heard about that place. its beautiful sort of like the carribean.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Nice island. I enjoyed Puerto Galera as much.

So many islands to explore in the Philippines..

----------

